# Using AASHTO LRFD bridge design specifications 4th Edition SI version



## Phatso86 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the 4th edition but the SI version

does it matter if I use this one or do I need the US version in order to take the SE exam (in order to not have any difficulties)?

thanks


----------



## McEngr (Apr 18, 2011)

Phatso86 said:


> I have the 4th edition but the SI version
> does it matter if I use this one or do I need the US version in order to take the SE exam (in order to not have any difficulties)?
> 
> thanks


I think if you go SI, you will have difficulty. The exam preparers would not give every problem with the option to do both. The only option you'll see is ASD vs. LRFD. You might be able to make a special request, but the sure-fire way of knowing is contacting NCEES.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Apr 18, 2011)

agree, better get an Imperial version, formulas would be different.


----------

